# Book suggestion?



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I am an avid classical music lover (though not a musician -- I played pretty well in high school) and I would like to read up on the great composers. I read a biography of Beethoven, and it left me wanting more. 

I would love to find a book(s) that put the composers in their historical and musical perspective. Something that combines the history of the times with some discussion (I would not say "analysis") of their works, especially during the 1700 - 1850 timeframe, but I am interested in 20th century works, too. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

Bill


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Karl Geiringer's _Haydn: A Creative Life in Music_ and the _Oxford Composer Companion's: Haydn_ are excellent. H. C. Robbins Landon's book on Haydn's symphonies and his biography of the man are also highly regarded, but they are out of print and may be difficult to find; I myself haven't read them. John F. Runciman also wrote a neat, small book on Haydn, which you can find here at Project Gutenberg.

De la Grange's biography of Mahler is well-respected, and Theodore Adorno also wrote a very interesting biography of him. There's one on Gutenberg by Gabriel Engel that is brief and effective, though dated. Styria Avins' book Johannes Brahms: Life and Letters has been on my list for a long time, and seems promising.

James Huneker's biography of Chopin is unforgettable. It's woefully dated and full of chronological errors, but if you get a well-annotated version it's worth it. The man's enthusiasm is unrivaled. He also wrote a biography of Franz Liszt, which is not as good but still enjoyable. His first collection of essays, _Mezzotints in Modern Music_, also contains some very lengthy essays, including a great one on Brahms (the first one) that analyzes his piano music in detail.

Shaw wrote excellent music criticism, though much of it is dated. Great Composers: Reviews and Bombardments and Shaw on Music are both valuable collections. He also wrote a book about Wagner.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't read a full book in years. I'm pretty much illiterate. Nevertheless, my brother got me _Johann Sebastian Bach: The Learned Musician_ by Christoph Wolff for Christmas, hoping that a subject of interest would encourage me to give books another try.

Anyone read this one?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Shaw wrote excellent music criticism, though much of it is dated.


Work of genius never becomes dated!

*p.s.* As to the op. For the 20th century, I'd strongly recommend Alex Ross's The Rest is Noise. It situates composers and their works in historical context, and it has a usefully short reading list at the back of the book, telling you for example what the best biography of Mahler is and who you should read to learn about music composed during WWII. For the Classical period, I'd recommend taking a look at the 2nd volume of Taruskin's History of Western Music (if you have access to it at a local library), which provides an overview of the period and a selection of up-to-date scholarship on topics that may be of interest to you.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I haven't read a full book in years. I'm pretty much illiterate. Nevertheless, my brother got me _Johann Sebastian Bach: The Learned Musician_ by Christoph Wolff for Christmas, hoping that a subject of interest would encourage me to give books another try.
> 
> Anyone read this one?


Yes, I've read about half of it. I got distracted and haven't picked it up again. It is very detailed and in depth in its analysis. I was still able to enjoy it though for the most part as someone with a limited understanding of theory. I'll get back around to it again one day soon.

As far as the bio I would suggest, it would be _Jan Swafford's Johannes Brahms: A Biography_. It is very well written and easy to keep full interest in throughout.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> Work of genius never becomes dated!


Well, many of the musicians, opera companies and composers he discussed have long been forgotten and have little relevance; I did not mean the content was dated :tiphat:


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Though it looked dated I bought an used edition of Donald Francis Tovey's, Eassays and Lectures on Music, and the wisdom and love for his subject bounces off every page. What I like most are his now somewhat quirky observations on composers and certain works and the clarity of thought behind them. A good investment for a few pounds for a beginner in the subject or a seasoned classical buff, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

One book that does exactly what you want is Michael Steen's The Lives and Times of the Great Composers. Lovely read, goes from Handel to Britten but has nothing on 2nd Vienna School. Intertwines history, biography and music with a lovely style.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Taggart said:


> One book that does exactly what you want is Michael Steen's The Lives and Times of the Great Composers. Lovely read, goes from Handel to Britten but has nothing on 2nd Vienna School. Intertwines history, biography and music with a lovely style.


Sounds good! Pricey.

- Bill


----------



## MaxB (Jan 3, 2013)

I found "Byrd" by McCarthy from Oxford University Press entertaining and informative.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I read this in 2012 = Sergei Prokofiev - A Biography by Harlow Robinson

I borrowed it from my local library; don't know if it is still in print. I picked it because Prokofiev was a composer that I knew very little about as much as I love the Russian soundscape. It didn't take very long into the book to become fascinated with his character. So, you said 20th century with some history involved and this fits the bill.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Taggart said:


> One book that does exactly what you want is Michael Steen's The Lives and Times of the Great Composers. Lovely read, goes from Handel to Britten but has nothing on 2nd Vienna School. Intertwines history, biography and music with a lovely style.


I recently read an article on this book and made the investment. The author couldn't be a better guide and he gets straight to the point - a great book to dip into -


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just read Beethoven the Creator by Romain Rolland. He uses primary sources. The book is fascinating and is not a biography, but rather a look at a highly creative period of the Eroica, Appassionata, and Leonore. Plenty of interesting end notes (over 300 as I recall) and several appendices, one on the women in his life and one on his deafness and its cause(s).

It is out of print, but I got a used Dover edition in English translation cheap on Amazon. Or you can view the book at the archive site:
Beethoven the Creator E copy

Romain shows conclusively that of the first eight symphonies, the Eroica was Beethoven's favorite, and that of the piano sonatas, the Appassionata is the greatest.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Liszt's biographical book on Chopin is by far the most unusual composer book I know, to compare it with the standard works of the genre is like comparing evening spent with great artist telling you about the other great artist he knew personally with evening spent in university hall, listening to dull, academic lecture by professor of musicology. 

Then again, I fully realize some would prefer the latter. The choice is yours.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Aramis said:


> Liszt's biographical book on Chopin


Many thanks for this recommendation--I intend to read it at the earliest opportunity.

By the way, it's free online: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/4386/4386-h/4386-h.htm


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

David Cairns 2 volume set of Berlioz - well written, interesting and insightful, a fascinating subject as well. Highly recommended


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

BillT said:


> Sounds good! Pricey.
> 
> - Bill


Trouble is it runs to about 1000 pages so it's going to be a bit flimsy in paperback. If you want a punt, there are several second hand copies under £3.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

BillT said:


> I would love to find a book(s) that put the composers in their historical and musical perspective. Something that combines the history of the times with some discussion (I would not say "analysis") of their works, especially during the 1700 - 1850 timeframe, but I am interested in 20th century works, too.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I'd suggest

*Hermann Abert - W.A.Mozart*

Possibly the most complete biografy on WAM.
IMO it's very good on how it describes not only Mozart's life and works but also his cultural surroundings. If only you can stand its more than 1000 pages...

Among the books on 20th-century composers, I'd pick up

*Elizabeth Wilson - Shostakovich: a Life Remembered
*
A very good picture of the composer and the Soviet history.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Blancrocher said:


> Many thanks for this recommendation--I intend to read it at the earliest opportunity.
> 
> By the way, it's free online: http://www.gutenberg.org/files/4386/4386-h/4386-h.htm


Wow, thanks you two, I did not know this biography existed, I can't wait to dive into it tonight after work!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I haven't read a full book in years. I'm pretty much illiterate. Nevertheless, my brother got me _Johann Sebastian Bach: The Learned Musician_ by Christoph Wolff for Christmas, hoping that a subject of interest would encourage me to give books another try.
> 
> Anyone read this one?


I have it upon my shelf also. But I haven't got round to reading it yet. It looks quite a daunting read for a self-professed illiterate though.
If you are looking for a book on Bach to get you into reading I'd recommend...









..which intertwines three stories. Bach's Life story, Pablo Casals life story and the author's discovery of the Bach Cello Suites. 
It's a delightful read.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Alex Ross' The Rest is Noise

It isn't a biography of one composer, rather it's an overview of classical music from the 20th century and how different historic events played a role in different composer's lives. Well written, I highly recommend it


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

J.D. Landis ~ Longing.

A biography of *Robert Schumann* in novel format, very well-researched, which really puts you in time and place. It is rich in also giving you a feel of the mindset of the times and the personages involved.

Irving Kolodin ~ The Interior Beethoven


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a series of composer biographies the "New Grove" books. this is an example listing"

http://www.amazon.com/Grove-Beethoven-Composer-Biography-Series/dp/0393016870

Although I know of their existence I haven't read one - so this is the extent of the info I can deliver.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I sadly haven't read many music books. Staying in Beethoven's topic, I loved "Beethoven - His Spiritual Development" by J. W. Sullivan. Also it is quite short and succinct. Very recommended.


----------



## Lyman (Feb 2, 2014)

Several years ago, my wife bought me _The NPR Listener's Encyclopedia of Classical Music_ by Ted Libbey. It's been a lot of fun.

I also love _The Lives of the Great Composers_ by Harold Schonberg.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I still think Milton Cross and David Ewen's two volume "Encyclopedia of the Great Composers and Their Music" is one of the handiest reference books to have on hand. You can find used copies very inexpensively on Amazon or Ebay. I see 60 offers for a penny plus shipping on Amazon.

Kevin


----------



## Doulton (Nov 12, 2015)

I would like recommendations for a good book on Shostakovich. I am not a trained musician so I'm looking more for background, appreciation, context, and information. But I also want a book that covers a majority of his work, too. Thank you.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Doulton said:


> I would like recommendations for a good book on Shostakovich. I am not a trained musician so I'm looking more for background, appreciation, context, and information. But I also want a book that covers a majority of his work, too. Thank you.


I like Contemplating Shostakovich: Life, Music, and Film (Ivashkin/Kirkman). It is only 300 some pages, so not exhaustive, but it marries his music alongside his life pretty well.

Otherwise, there are many biographies and memoirs to search out. The Cambridge Companion to Shostakovich might be another to look at.


----------



## Doulton (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you, Xenophiliu! I will read it. I appreciate it.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I thought this was a very interesting read.

The New Grove Second Viennese School: Schoenberg, Webern, Berg


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Doulton said:


> I would like recommendations for a good book on Shostakovich. I am not a trained musician so I'm looking more for background, appreciation, context, and information. But I also want a book that covers a majority of his work, too. Thank you.


While this book only focuses on one piece (Symphony No. 7), it's a captivating account of the creation of this this incredible work. It will take you all of two days to read it, because you won't want to put it down.

Symphony for the City of the Dead


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

For beginners: find a used copy of Milton Cross' "New Encylopedia of the Great Composers and Their Music". There are two exhaustive volumes and hit every major and some lesser composers. Gives succinct biographies and then discusses the major works. I've had my set for 50 years and still find it useful and loaded with information. Best of all, you can find them cheap all over the place.


----------

